# New Aquarium Calculator site.....again?!



## SO19Firearms (14 Sep 2015)

After the sad loss of Wet and his original site I decided to make a new free website dedicated purely to Aquarium Calculators.
Currently this is mostly for dosing methods like The Estimative Index, PMDD, PPS-Pro, PMDD and an All-In-One but I plan to expand this to do more in the future. Most of it you'll have seen before but I plan to add a some whizzy extras going forward.....
Let me know what you think or if you spot any [deliberate] mistakes etc

Website - AquariumCalculators.com



Thanks for looking!


----------



## ian_m (15 Sep 2015)

For EI could you also offer what amount to add to the tank ie 20ml from your 500ml, the no of teaspoons to make that mix for those of use that don't bother with weighing scales.

Similar to this one I use.
http://yanc.rotalabutterfly.com/


----------



## Bacms (21 Sep 2015)

An option to choose the amount of liquid you want to add to the tank would be useful. With twin-neck bottles it is easier to measure smaller quantities of liquid so I am adding 45ml rather than the 90ml by making the solution twice as strong


----------



## SO19Firearms (22 Sep 2015)

Bacms said:


> An option to choose the amount of liquid you want to add to the tank would be useful. With twin-neck bottles it is easier to measure smaller quantities of liquid so I am adding 45ml rather than the 90ml by making the solution twice as strong


This and Spoons for stock solutions are highest on the EI list at the moment.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Sep 2015)

Hi
Thanks for making the effort and time to create this free website!
A Glutaraldehyde dilution section would be a bonus!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## SO19Firearms (30 Oct 2015)

I've updated the Estimative Index Dosing Calculator on the site.


----------



## Bacms (30 Oct 2015)

SO19Firearms said:


> I've updated the Estimative Index Dosing Calculator on the site.


Gave it a try you don't give the amount of Magnesium I should add to the macro even though you list it on the amount of each nutrient I am adding to the tank. Apart from that it is exactly what I was looking for although some more options to use different macros would still be useful


----------



## SO19Firearms (30 Oct 2015)

Unfortunately you can't add the Magnesium to the macro's as the Calcium will react with the Phosphate.
To counter that you only add your GH Boost just once at the start of the week

HTH


----------



## Bacms (30 Oct 2015)

SO19Firearms said:


> Unfortunately you can't add the Magnesium to the macro's as the Calcium will react with the Phosphate.
> To counter that you only add your GH Boost just once at the start of the week
> 
> HTH


I am referring to the MgSO4, normally supplied as epson salts so no Ca2+ on the mixture. You are thinking about the re-mineralizing  for RO water as far as I can tell


----------



## JamieB (30 Oct 2015)

I would also like that adding as I bought the EI kit from another site and it has MgSO4 and I'd like to use the calculator.


----------



## SO19Firearms (31 Oct 2015)

If you're not using a GH Boost and you're supplying your Calcium and Magnesium a different way you can probably use the PPM calculator to work out what you're adding.
You'll be able to discount the Calcium and Magnesium values

....although I still need to add Calcium to the PPM....


----------



## JamieB (31 Oct 2015)

I'm not sure i understand how to do that.. Do I work out my dose in the EI calc and then go back to the ppm calc to see how much I need to add to complete the bottle?


----------



## Bacms (31 Oct 2015)

SO19Firearms said:


> If you're not using a GH Boost and you're supplying your Calcium and Magnesium a different way you can probably use the PPM calculator to work out what you're adding.
> You'll be able to discount the Calcium and Magnesium values
> 
> ....although I still need to add Calcium to the PPM....


I understand that but The Nutrient Company also sells Magnesium Sulphate and all the EI guides will tell you it is needed. So to be honest I don't see the usefulness of the calculator without it. I use to use this one but I will need to find a different one from now one which is a bit of a shame since this was present on the calculator before


----------



## JamieB (1 Nov 2015)

I have made a micro dose using the site so I can dose 5ml but for the macro one I'll use the standard dose for now as I am unsure how to make it for 5ml dose without the MgSO4 

Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (1 Nov 2015)

Hi Jamie
You could make up a All in One fertilizer without the Micro and dose...... once at the start of the week!
hoggie


----------



## JamieB (1 Nov 2015)

Sadly I've already mixed the micro dose!


----------



## RohanC (11 Nov 2015)

Hi!! It would be great if you can add teaspoon option in the dry PPM version.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Apr 2019)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread but does anyone know what happened to the site? - I'm sure I used it within the last 12 months


----------



## Sarpijk (26 Apr 2019)

If I am not mistaken this was the one I used through the Nutrient Company site. I believe that since they do not sell any dry salts anymore there was no need for these calcs. I now use Rotala Butterfly.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Apr 2019)

Sarpijk said:


> If I am not mistaken this was the one I used through the Nutrient Company site. I believe that since they do not sell any dry salts anymore there was no need for these calcs. I now use Rotala Butterfly.


Thanks, strangely enough I somehow found Rotala Butterfly in amongst some other things but the old site kept showing on some other info I had saved.


----------

